# Brisket



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 19, 2011)

Decided before I hit the compitition coming up in a month I had better try a brisket on the new pit. I started with a "Angus" Choice Brisket flat from Cargill, mixed up a test rub I am working on. Got the pit up to about 200 put the brisket on this morning around 7:30 smoked it with Hickory. Pulled it off at 5:00 as you will see the smoke ring is perfect, the flavor was top notch, tenderness was fair, it could have used about another hour to break down but it was still very good.

See for yourself!


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 19, 2011)

By the way I bought the Brisket at our local Sam's club. They carry a good stock of Cargill Beef. This one came from Est. 86R


----------



## alblancher (Mar 20, 2011)

I have to look at what our local Sam's stocks.  I buy 90% of my meat there but I don't recall seeing Black Angus, may just be an oversite on my part.  Great looking Briskey, I'm sure you will be a force to reckin with on the circuit.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## bamafan (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice lookin Brisket. Haven't done one in quite a While, those pictures make me wanna go to the store and get one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking brisket! What was the IT when you pulled it off? I'm going to check at our Sam's also. They do have angus beef, but I've never seen an angus brisket.


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 20, 2011)

Look for anything in the bag with "Angus" on it or "Excel" They are good quality.

Al, not sure what you mean by "IT" ?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Mar 20, 2011)

The "IT" refers to internal temp. I like to take mine to at least 190. That way it breaks down the tough connective tissue and makes it really tender.

I used to live in Wichita, moved to Kansas City in 2002. I was buying my meat at McGreavy's wholesale on West street. It is wholesale only, so you would need to find a friend that ran a restaurant or something along that line to buy there.

I also bought meat at YB meats on West street. really good selection. They will trim or cut it any way you want.

I have been buying Wagyu brisket at Paradise meat in Trimble, Mo., just north of Kansas City for the comps we enter. It is the American version of Kobe beef. Really marbled. Comes out so tender.

Keep practicing and good luck on the comps. The qview looks tasty.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking Q.. Bet it was tasty.


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 20, 2011)

That brisket looks great man!!! Great job!


----------



## fife (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 3, 2011)

Your right that is an awesome smoke ring!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking brisket...


----------



## stovebolt (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great. Been wanting to do that soon. Brisket is on my horizon.

  Chuck


----------

